# Professionelle Manga-Bilder



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Hi COM, 

ich möchte gerne sowas machen:







Und zwar:

1.) so einen Hintergrund

2.) solche Figur und auch mit den aufwendigen Details.

Einige kriege ich ja auch hin, dank vieler Tuts. aber da scheinen mir doch ein paar Details zu sein, die ich mit keinem Tut nachvollziehen kann. Bei mir kommt nur was gröberes heraus. Nicht si fein.

*3.)*
Und dann wollte ich noch wissen, wie ich auch einem solchen bunten Bild, reine Strichzeichnungen bekomme. Also wo nur die schwarzen Umrisse sind. Wenn ich sowas mir selbst male und mit Tusche oder anderem nachziehe, einscanne und dann das mit dem Zauberstab und Pinsel weiß mache, was weg soll, dann gibts ja kein Problem. Was aber, wenn ich nur eine bunte Vorlage habe (wie oben) und möchte mich mal dran versuchen, zum Beispiel andere Farben verwende, brauch ich ja die reine Strichzeichnung, ohne Unreinheiten, sprich die Outlines.
Wie mache ich aus einer solchen Vorlage, wie oben, also Bunt mit Füllung eine reine Outlines-Zeichnung, wo ich mich dann selbst dran versuchen kann?

Wäre super für jeden TIPP zu den drei Punkten.

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## muhkuh (25. März 2007)

Link zur großen Version des Bildes: http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3852/anime15jpgzm8.jpg

Zu 1.: Da gibt es relativ viele Möglichkeiten:

Verwendung von Brushes
Verwendung von Filtern
Verwendung von Formen
einfach malen
etc.

Zu 2.: Was dir das Grafikprogramm nur bedingt abnehmen kann sind deine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten. Wenn du die Figur nicht auf ein Blatt Papier zeichnen kannst (in der Rohform / Skizze), wirst du das am Computer ebenso wenig hinbekommen. Da Hilft nur üben, üben und nochmals üben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit "Details" die Reflexionen, Lichtverhältnisse, Proportionen, etc. meinst.

Zu 3.: Geht über Umwege und kommt auch auf die Vorlage an. Helfen können dir da auch wieder diverse Filter. Anhaltspunkte wären z.B.: Konturen verstärken, Farben reduzieren, etc.
Reines umfärben einer Vorlage geht natürlich auch. Die selektive Farbkorrektur sollte eine gute Hilfe sein. Oder eben einfach nur Umfärben (Str+U). 


Ist schon der zweite Beitrag von dir, den ich jetzt gelesen (und hiermit auch beantwortet habe). Ich denke, dass du auf jeden Fall an deinen Programmkenntnissen arbeiten solltest. Bücher besorgen -> lesen. Das meiste ergibt sich dann auch von selbst.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2007)

Hi,
schau dir doch mal die Links in diesem Beitrag an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/247669-tutorials-fuer-digital-matte-painting.html

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Werde mich aufjeden Fall mal durch die ganzen Tuts und Links durcharbeiten. 



> Zu 3.: Geht über Umwege und kommt auch auf die Vorlage an. Helfen können dir da auch wieder diverse Filter.



Ja das ist imemr so ne Sache. Bevor ich anfange mich durch zahlreiche lange Bücher durchzulsen, würde ich doch gerne erstmal etwas spezifisch auf mein Anliegen zu machen.
Zum Beispiel, welche Filter wären da empfehlenswert und gitb es zu den dann genannten Filtern entsprechende Tuts, die mir gleich zeigen können, wie die optimale Anwendung aussehen muss. 

Mir würden in dem Sinne schon die Namen der Filter interessieren. Dann weiß ich gleich worunter ich im Web suchen muss. Zu meinem anliegen sind ja nicht alle Filter geeignet, weshalb ich ja nach geeigneten Filtern frage. Klar ihc könnte mich durch alle Filter durcharbeiten, aber wie schon gesagt, will ich im Moment mich direkt in mein Anliegen hineinarbeiten. Alles andere entnehme ich mit der Zeit dann aus Büchern und Co. 

Es ist für einen, sagmer mal  nicht immer leicht, wenn einem geraten wird, Filter anzuwenden, da dieser nicht gleich weiß, Filter, OK, da gibt es viele. Was nun?

Aber danke für die Links und Tipps. Werde mich mal ransetzen und durcharbeiten. Mit der Zeit wird das schon. Künstlerisch bin ich entsprechend qualifiziert, bzw. sehr gut. Darum mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Doch für den Schritt in die professionelle DIGITALE Bildbearbeitung bedarf es doch eben einiges an Einarbeitungszeit. Doch gleich mit unnützen Dingen anzufangen, die einem im Moment nicht direkt interessieren, wäre Zeitverschwendung, wenn man eigentlich ein anliegen in eine bestimmte Richtung hat. 
In dem Falle, also das erstellen von professionellen Manga-Bildern, wie oben das (sorry wegen des kleinen Bildes). Um nochmals darauf zurückzukommen, Manga, nicht Anime. Da dieser umein vielfaches realistischer wirken.

Vielen Dank für Weiteres!

In dem Sinne

einen schönen Gruß aus dem Osten

Aero89


----------



## muhkuh (26. März 2007)

Problematisch ist nur, dass der Weg zum gewollten Ergebnis oft stark von der Vorlage abhängt. Ein Tutorial, das bei der einen Vorlage zu wunderbaren Ergebnissen führt, tut das eben nicht unbedingt, wenn man es auf eine andere Vorlage anwendet. Und um eben von den in Tutorials gezeigten Wegen abweichen zu können bedarf es eines guten Teil Grundwissen die EBV und vor allem das Programm betreffend. Zudem setzen die meisten Tutorials - zu Recht - eben ein gewisses Maß an Grundwissen voraus. Ein Filter allein hilft dir da auch nicht weiter  Um den Weg von der Vorlage zum Ergebnis zu gehen, muss man einzelne Schritte machen. Je nach gewünschtem Ergebnis kann das dann ein durchaus sehr langer Weg sein 

-> Foren-Suche nutzen, Google nutzen, Bücherei in Anspruch nehmen oder die Bücher gleich kaufen. Nur mit Fragen kommst du leider nicht weiter. Wäre ja auch zu schön


----------

